# Toney Freeman Signs Multi-Year Endorsement with MuscleTech



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Toney Freeman Signs multi-year Endorsement with Muscletech Toney Freeman finished the 2008 competitive season with a 5th place finish at the Mr. Olympia contest. The X-man can now add another notch in his belt of accomplishments by inking a multi-year deal with Team Muscletech. â?????Toney has been a fan of Muscletech products for years and [...]

*Read More...*


----------

